# What are you listening to right now?



## Daniel (Sep 21, 2004)

Can't believe that topic hasn't been started yet or that nice search engine didn't  bring it up  :roll: .

Well I start it of with: Julie Driscoll, Brian Auger and The Trinity...Indian Rope Man

Love that voice of hers.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 21, 2004)

Daniel said:
			
		

> Can't believe that topic hasn't been started yet or that nice search engine didn't  bring it up  :roll: .
> 
> Well I start it of with: Julie Driscoll, Brian Auger and The Trinity...Indian Rope Man
> 
> Love that voice of hers.



new to me.  genre?


----------



## Daniel (Sep 21, 2004)

It's kind of jazz-rock, her voice is amazing. http://www.bbc.co.uk/cgi-perl/music/muze/index.pl?site=music&action=biography&artist_id=8928


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 21, 2004)

Guano Apes.


----------



## oriecat (Sep 21, 2004)

We had one a long time ago.  
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2255

Started it myself... same title even!  Great minds Daniel. 

I am listening to auralgasms online radio.  It is currently playing Do You Realize by the Flaming Lips.


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 21, 2004)

ah, some old music, some new:

berenice, modest mouse, jacynthe, beth orton, velvet revolver, arrest development, scribe, fur patrol, killers, ravenettes


----------



## Corry (Sep 21, 2004)

Von, I've only heard of ONE of those groups!!! (velvet revolver).  I'm so far out of the music loop.


----------



## Varthlokkur (Sep 21, 2004)

Disturbed - - Believe


----------



## malachite (Sep 21, 2004)

Varthlokkur said:
			
		

> Disturbed - - Believe


I just listened to that on the way home from work, right up until some guy ran into me. Now it's Jane's Addiction..............


----------



## Corry (Sep 21, 2004)

Some guy ran into you??? Everyone alright???  Did ya get much damage?


----------



## airgunr (Sep 21, 2004)

Sorry, I've got the cat yelling at me in the background and no music.....


----------



## malachite (Sep 21, 2004)

Shouldn't have put it that way. Could have been worse cuz I saw him coming up in the rear view mirror, rear tires locked, smokin'and skidding. The only thing that flashed through my mind was "You gotta be kiddin' me. I buy a new truck and it's gonna get hit after only 2 weeks?!?!?!"

He ended up just tapping into me. Barely felt it, hardly even smudged the dirt on the bumper. No harm no foul, I got his info anyway. Then I put Jane's Addiction into the CD player. Been awhile since I've listened to em' so I brought it in with me.


----------



## Varthlokkur (Sep 21, 2004)

Molly Hatchet - Flirtin' with Disaster


----------



## malachite (Sep 21, 2004)

....now we're onto FischerSpooner. 1st of 7 remixes of Emerge.........


----------



## Corry (Sep 21, 2004)

Malachite, have I told you yet that your avatar disturbs me a bit???  Heh heh...I like it...ok back to the music topic1


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 21, 2004)

taking back sunday.


----------



## Corry (Sep 21, 2004)

Heh heh...I'm listening to Back in Black by AC/DC, cuz it's the ring tone on my phone!  AC/DC rules!!!!


----------



## malachite (Sep 21, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Malachite, have I told you yet that your avatar disturbs me a bit???  Heh heh...I like it...ok back to the music topic1


Mission accomplished   

It's a kewl movie though. I keep watching it over and over trying to figure out why though. I think it's the number of young stars that are in it.

_Music:_Enough with the techno. I think Peter Murphy will do until I go to dinner.............


----------



## Corry (Sep 21, 2004)

What movie is it from???


----------



## malachite (Sep 21, 2004)

Taxi Driver. That pic is Robert DeNiro 31 years ago. I know you've heard _"Are you looking at me? You looking at me?"_. Anyway, that's where that came from. Look it up and see all who was in it.

Edit: Ooops......2004 minus 1976 is 28 years ago. So he would be 33 in that picture.


----------



## Varthlokkur (Sep 21, 2004)

Motley Crue - Too young to fall in love


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Sep 21, 2004)

Avril Lavigne & Bif Naked


... stop laughing


----------



## Corry (Sep 21, 2004)

malachite said:
			
		

> Taxi Driver. That pic is Robert DeNiro 31 years ago. I know you've heard _"Are you looking at me? You looking at me?"_. Anyway, that's where that came from. Look it up and see all who was in it.




HOLY CRAP! THAT'S DENIRO????

Yes, I've heard of the movie and that line, just never actually seen it!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 21, 2004)

Ben Kweller


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 21, 2004)

Van Halen's Greatest Hits


----------



## Corry (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice choice Photogoddess!


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 21, 2004)

Sounds of silence.  The real silence.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Sep 21, 2004)

Starsailor


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 21, 2004)

What am I listening to right this second ? 

' The Marriage of Figaro ' Mozart


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 21, 2004)

Skipped to 'Requiem ' now :sillysmi:


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 21, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> What am I listening to right this second ?
> 
> ' The Marriage of Figaro ' Mozart



OK, you make me curious...  Who's performing it?


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 21, 2004)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Luminosity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra - conducted by Roberto Paternostro


----------



## malachite (Sep 21, 2004)

ESPN Sportscenter theme


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 21, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Mitica100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty good darn orchestra, if you ask me.    

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 21, 2004)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Luminosity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As a brand spankin newbie to the world of Mozart , I'm afraid I know no other orchestra to compare BRSO to  ..... 

Its very soothing ..... I can see ( in this case *hear*  ) the allure....


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 21, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> As a brand spankin newbie to the world of Mozart , I'm afraid I know no other orchestra to compare BRSO to  .....
> 
> Its very soothing ..... I can see ( in this case *hear*  ) the allure....




There are many great orchestras playing a great Mozart. Despite its simplicity, his music is one of the hardest to perform.  Another great orchestra to listen to is Vienna Philharmonic.  Some American orchestras do a good job, namely New York Phil, Cleveland Symphony and Boston Symphony.

We perform Mozart quite a lot as well, will do the Requiem pretty soon.  That's another great piece you would like, I'm sure.    

Soothe away your kindred spirits, Mozart is a great help.


----------



## malachite (Sep 21, 2004)

Ooooo....good idea. I've been working on the bike so it has to be Carl Orff - Carmina Burana


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 22, 2004)

malachite said:
			
		

> Ooooo....good idea. I've been working on the bike so it has to be Carl Orff - Carmina Burana



We'll do that too, this coming spring.  Want a ticket?


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 22, 2004)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Another great orchestra to listen to is Vienna Philharmonic.



I've definately heard *of* this orchestra.



			
				Mitica100 said:
			
		

> We perform Mozart quite a lot as well, will do the Requiem pretty soon.  That's another great piece you would like, I'm sure.



I *do* like Requiem :sillysmi:


----------



## malachite (Sep 22, 2004)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> malachite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely..... 2 would be better   

How bout some Edvard Grieg? In the Hall of the Mountain King goes really good with the intro to Carmina B.....

Now I'm all filling up the CD changer with _power classical_   Oooo, Bach - Toccata/Fugue


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 22, 2004)

malachite said:
			
		

> Mitica100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We're performing it on May 19, 20 and 21 at the Orpheum Theatre.  Unfortunately, no Grieg before it, although there are two other works, a Toccata e Ritornello from _Orfeo_ by Monteverdi and Ancient Airs and Dances by Respighi.

Carmina Burana is in the second half.  I have to rent the movie _The Omen_ again, to put myself in the mood for it.


----------



## malachite (Sep 22, 2004)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Carmina Burana is in the second half.  I have to rent the movie _The Omen_ again, to put myself in the mood for it.


It's been used as an intro to countless mountainbike videos so you'll see me out there somewhere wishing I was Wade Simmons   

I'd love to go though. I haven't listened to any live classical in a long time. And I can tell my date "See the guy dressed like a penguin with the violin? I know him......"   

OK, so back to "what are we listening to now?"

Thought I was loading the CD player up with some power classical but somehow I got some of Rachmaninov's slow, romantic stuff mixed in there. Oh well, any of the ladies want to dance?


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 22, 2004)

malachite said:
			
		

> I'd love to go though. I haven't listened to any live classical in a long time. And I can tell my date "See the guy dressed like a penguin with the violin? I know him......"



Most exellent!    Please remind me, a PM sometime early May and I'll get you 2 tix.


----------



## Geronimo (Sep 22, 2004)

Montgomery Gentry - Hell Yeah


----------



## manda (Sep 22, 2004)

slow hands- interpol


----------



## Lula (Sep 22, 2004)

*Air *- Moon Safari
Song "*All I Need*"


----------



## captain-spanky (Sep 22, 2004)

my brand new limited edition of Green Day's American Idiot.
(they should have done a version called 'British idiot' )


----------



## Lula (Sep 22, 2004)

hehehhe
Is it good ???... i havent heard yet.......


----------



## mygrain (Sep 22, 2004)

Ill Lit- WAC music


----------



## santino (Sep 22, 2004)

Coldplay
Radiohead
Oasis


----------



## K8 (Sep 22, 2004)

The little voices in my head...........


----------



## Scurra (Sep 23, 2004)

It's a strange thing to be listening to in a lot of peoples opinions but i'm listening to bond....

yes those hot semi-classical chicks. If you've never heard any of their stuff before think classical music on speed and you'll be almost there.

Failing that a little Felix da House Cat has been in my CD player a lot recently.


----------



## mad_malteaser (Sep 23, 2004)

If the darn cd stopped skipping I'd be listening to Tenacious D. That album cracks me up every time!


----------



## santino (Sep 23, 2004)

ahhhh.... ummm. and Embrace, Skalpel, Miles Davis


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 23, 2004)

funeral for a friend

boys night out

norma jean

rise against

md


----------



## Daniel (Sep 23, 2004)

Soundtrack Kill Bill Vol.2 Ennio Morricone - L Arena


----------



## errant_star (Sep 23, 2004)

one armed scissor - at the drive in


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 23, 2004)

Korn - Look in the mirror.


----------



## oriecat (Sep 23, 2004)

Lie in the Sound by Trespassers William... over and over again... I'm in :love:


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 24, 2004)

Daniel said:
			
		

> Soundtrack Kill Bill Vol.2 Ennio Morricone - L Arena



Loves the soundtracks to Tarantino movies ..... they're always quirky and fun


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 24, 2004)

> berenice, modest mouse, jacynthe, beth orton, velvet revolver, arrest development, scribe, fur patrol, killers, ravenettes





			
				core_17 said:
			
		

> Von, I've only heard of ONE of those groups!!! (velvet revolver).  I'm so far out of the music loop.



berenice is a french chick singer (sings english though) so its doubtful anybody from the states would have heard them. You can download  Strolling in the Hurricane, i let my floridian friends have a listen to that tune 

scribe is a New Zealand hip hop artist, Fur Patrol are kiwi as well, Ravenettes are Danish (sing english), beth orton is english chick singer, jacynthe is french canadian


----------



## Karalee (Sep 24, 2004)

Vonny listens to scribe :shock:


----------



## Scurra (Sep 24, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Korn - Look in the mirror.



A fine album you have there hobbes.


----------



## mygrain (Sep 24, 2004)

Beck- Mutations is on today's menu.


----------



## Corry (Sep 24, 2004)

The birds outside my window, by Mother Nature


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 24, 2004)

Jonny Lang - Wander This World this morning.


----------



## Lula (Sep 24, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Daniel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ditto  8)


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 24, 2004)

jimmy buffett---why dont we get drunk and screw


md


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 24, 2004)

Mmmmm Blues in the air...

Jonny Lang - Long time coming


----------



## K8 (Sep 24, 2004)

Toni Price "Midnight Pumpkin"


----------



## Karalee (Sep 24, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> jimmy buffett---why dont we get drunk and screw
> 
> 
> md



Which is better than cheeseburger in paradise :-?


----------



## Daniel (Sep 24, 2004)

Lula said:
			
		

> Luminosity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Speaking of quirky and fun music, listening to Kill Bill Vol.1: The 5.6.7.8's - WooHoo


----------



## Karalee (Sep 24, 2004)

Glorifillia - by Zed.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Sep 25, 2004)

Matthew Good Band - Deep Six off the "Underdogs albums....song just ended now it's MGB's Automatic (great song)


----------



## vonnagy (Oct 14, 2004)

beth orton - central reservation - hed kandi remix 8) :love:


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 14, 2004)

The Jim Rome show


----------



## Karalee (Oct 14, 2004)

Dreadlock holiday :LOL: by 10CC


----------



## Corry (Oct 14, 2004)

The hum of my office computer...


----------



## voodoocat (Oct 14, 2004)

The moron who doesn't know how to type a web address in the address bar.

But I was listening to Harry Connick Jr.  this morning on the way to work.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 14, 2004)

Bob Marley---Greatest Hits





md


----------



## Corry (Oct 14, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> The moron who doesn't know how to type a web address in the address bar.
> 
> But I was listening to Harry Connick Jr.  this morning on the way to work.



  That sounds like my mom!!!!  After teaching her time after time, she still puts www. in front of EMAIL ADDRESSES!!!  :lmao:


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 14, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> The moron who doesn't know how to type a web address in the address bar.



:lmao:

Rascal Flatts - These Days


----------



## GerryDavid (Oct 14, 2004)

Rebecca St James - Reborn.  :0)


----------



## Walt (Oct 14, 2004)

Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Jovian (Oct 14, 2004)

Sunny Day Real Estate - Diary


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 14, 2004)

Brand New--Deja entendu


----------



## santino (Oct 14, 2004)

The Dandy Warhols - Welcome to the monkey house


----------



## malachite (Oct 14, 2004)

Red Hot Chili Peppers..........and now Collective Soul.........maybe I should get back to work..........ugh


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 14, 2004)

Metallica -  S & M


----------



## Chase (Oct 14, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Metallica -  S & M



Come on, not Dokken!?


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 14, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll listen to it tomorrow. Just for you!


----------



## Chase (Oct 14, 2004)

Yeah, baby!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Oct 14, 2004)

Avril Lavigne or small angry girl music as my friends girlfriend calls it... because deep down inside I am a small angry girl


----------



## starving4rtist (Oct 15, 2004)

Owen - Take Care of Yourself


----------



## oriecat (Oct 15, 2004)

Auralgasms cd - The Beat of DisContent.  Just came in the mail today.


----------



## markc (Oct 15, 2004)

_From the Bottom of a Well_ - M. Doughty

Up next... _Another Body Murdered_ by Faith No More and Boo-Ya Tribe.


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 15, 2004)

Dokken (haha Chase) :lmao:

Tried so hard to make you see
But I couldnt find the words
Now the tears, they fall like rain
Im alone again without you.... 

Truthfully.... My new Phil Collins - Love Songs CD :love:


----------



## Lula (Oct 15, 2004)

DOORS - L.A. Woman


----------



## Alison (Oct 15, 2004)

Alicia Keys: If I ain't got you

Tammy-Earlier it was Phil Collins Both Sides CD.


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 15, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Tammy-Earlier it was Phil Collins Both Sides CD.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Karalee (Oct 15, 2004)

Blister in the sun... again.


----------



## mygrain (Oct 15, 2004)

My media player is randoming blur and Beck right now.


----------



## santino (Oct 15, 2004)

The Dandy Warhols - 13 Tales from urban Bohemia


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 15, 2004)

james taylor--going to carolina





md


----------



## vonnagy (Oct 15, 2004)

santino said:
			
		

> The Dandy Warhols - 13 Tales from urban Bohemia



thats a goodie!



			
				mistress karalee said:
			
		

> Blister in the sun... again.



:shock: where do you get such music! 

I am totally chilling to Ulrich Schnauss - Monday Morning Paracetamal 8)


----------



## Karalee (Oct 15, 2004)

Hey! Why am I a mistress!!!


----------



## vonnagy (Oct 15, 2004)

:scratch: must be a bug in the system


----------



## Karalee (Oct 15, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> :scratch: must be a bug in the system



Yeah right oh Moderating one :roll: that wasnt what you called me last night  :twisted:




Click the blog link below to check


----------



## Corry (Oct 15, 2004)

That's pretty funny, Kara...those emoticon rock!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Oct 15, 2004)

Today it's Marilyn Manson - Antichrist Superstar


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 15, 2004)

The Police--Greatest Hits


----------



## vonnagy (Oct 15, 2004)

hawkesly workman - we still need a song


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 15, 2004)

Metallica - One


----------



## vonnagy (Oct 15, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Metallica - One



olde skool


----------



## markc (Oct 15, 2004)

Mr. Bungle - _My Ass is on Fire_
up next: Oingo Boingo - _Dead Man's Party_


----------



## voodoocat (Oct 15, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> Mr. Bungle - _My Ass is on Fire_


Much &lt;3 for Mr Bungle


----------



## santino (Oct 15, 2004)

Massive Attack - Teardrop


----------



## Karalee (Oct 15, 2004)

Herbs - Jah's song


----------



## Jovian (Oct 15, 2004)

Jawbreaker, Kiss the bottle, such a freaking awesome song...


----------



## Darfion (Oct 16, 2004)

Several AC/DC albums


----------



## markc (Oct 16, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> markc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! Mike Patton is such a freak. (That's a good thing.)


----------

